# New IWC Pilot watch blue 36mm



## Pun

Hi. I am thinking of adding an IWC to my collection by taking new 36 mm blue Pilot watch. I request you to please share your thoughts if it would represent the true character of IWC watches to my collection. Whether it would be a sturdy companion with an accurate movement? I like to add a good IWC watch below 40 mm to my small collection. Please advise. Thanks


----------



## Gunnar_917

Personally my money would go on a MkXV or even an XII. 

The IWC's from 10+ years ago were really cool


----------



## Pun

Is it so?? You mean to say that now IWC has lost its THAT image and sheen it commanded say 10 years ago?


----------



## vintageguy

my vintage MarkXII. this one is the best because of its JLC movement. it can be found for the price or less than the MK18.


----------



## hoiboy

Personally I feel like the 36mm size is a little too small for a Pilot - YMMV.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Bhakt said:


> Is it so?? You mean to say that now IWC has lost its THAT image and sheen it commanded say 10 years ago?


It depends on your point of view.

A neutral looking at IWC from old to new will probably pick a newer one because of it looks more Schmick. The older ones however have a lot more quirks and charm in their design.

To put it as an analogy it's like getting a six pack from doing what you love vs getting a 'Hollywood' six pack. The former isn't as nice but you get it from doing the activities you love (ie practical, functional) and eating what you like in moderation. The latter looks more polished but involves a gruelling diet and exercise routine to fit a mould.


----------



## Pun

Gunnar_917 said:


> Bhakt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it so?? You mean to say that now IWC has lost its THAT image and sheen it commanded say 10 years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on your point of view.
> 
> A neutral looking at IWC from old to new will probably pick a newer one because of it looks more Schmick. The older ones however have a lot more quirks and charm in their design.
> 
> To put it as an analogy it's like getting a six pack from doing what you love vs getting a 'Hollywood' six pack. The former isn't as nice but you get it from doing the activities you love (ie practical, functional) and eating what you like in moderation. The latter looks more polished but involves a gruelling diet and exercise routine to fit a mould.
Click to expand...

I would any day prefer the former as it'd be natural and durable compared to the latter...


----------



## Gunnar_917

Bhakt said:


> I would any day prefer the former as it'd be natural and durable compared to the latter...


They're not bad by any stretch of the imagination it's just that the older ones looked like IWC were really doing their own thing,


----------



## cmiguel

Does anyone here know what the lug to lug length of the new Pilot 36 is? 

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## upupa epops

The past is always more romantic than the present, so I'm not surprised with the XV suggestions or even the XII. The problem is, get one and it will surely need a service and if you're like me you'd want to send it to IWC and all of the sudden it costs more than a new XVIII. Send it to an independent watchmaker and it probably cost close to a new XVIII. And give the new model a few years and it will have a following, people are like that.

I considered all, the XV, the XVIII and the 36mm Pilot before I went for the XVIII. The first I didn't get because of service cost obviously and the 36mm because I felt they target women with it. Not just the size, the design isn't a "true" pilot, but feels a bit feminine and the fact that they didn't made it in matte black speaks volumes, at least to me. Check their Instagram and you'll see it on womens wrists. Sure you can pull it off but you'll keep thinking about that.


----------



## upupa epops

Ooops, just realized the thread is 4 months old...


----------



## Pun

upupa epops said:


> Ooops, just realized the thread is 4 months old...


I'm still there all ears dear. Not yet decided on that. Personally I like watches having 34-38mm dials. They look much better and sophisticated than wrists clocks.


----------



## cufflinkcraze

A modern pilot needs to be 42mm at the least.


----------



## WTSP

vintageguy said:


> my vintage MarkXII. this one is the best because of its JLC movement. it can be found for the price or less than the MK18.


IWC would have really hit it out of the park had it used a different movement for the Pilot 36 mm. As it is, the old IWC 35111/Sellita 300 in a smaller case just isn't that compelling at the $4k price point.


----------



## upupa epops

Not everything over 38mm is a wrist clock and this coming from someone with 6.25 inch wrist. Depends on the size of the wrist ofcourse but it's too generalizing to say what you're saying. My feeling is they designed the 36mm with women in mind and when I say that I don't think of only the size (see above) but the overall design of that dial, the choice of colors etc. Matte black missing is a major indication. Well, to me at least.


----------



## mauiguy

I love the little thing. It's awesome, plus you can loan it to your wife!


----------



## LeslieL

I personally feel the 36mm is a little too small for man and the regular pilot should be around 38-42, the 36mm is more likely for ladies, just my opinion


----------



## gustobruni

vintageguy said:


> my vintage MarkXII. this one is the best because of its JLC movement. it can be found for the price or less than the MK18.


WHAT A BEAUTY!


----------



## LikeClockWork

if you have a smallish wrist, like 6.4 inches or so and small the 36mm would be great. the pilots line is very large lug to lug no matter the diameter of the watch, so the 40 is too big for most small wristers, if it feels well and you like it and want it then go for the 36mm


----------



## andybaird22

Can I ask what the rrp is on that please?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babka

It may be small but for some interested in getting into IWC with smaller wrists, this is quite nice!


----------



## nicedream

cmiguel said:


> Does anyone here know what the lug to lug length of the new Pilot 36 is?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


I asked IWC on Twitter, and they could not answer lug-to-lug length for me. They told me to go visit a boutique, but of course there isn't one within 100 miles of where I live. :roll:
However, they were able to tell me that the lug width is 18mm, with a 16mm clasp.


----------



## anonymousmoose

I'd personally go [and I did] with a Chronograph as thats what IWC Pilot's are best know for... but saying that the blue MARK is darn nice. You cant go wrong. Go try some on and get whatever sings to you most.


----------



## nicedream

nicedream said:


> I asked IWC on Twitter, and they could not answer lug-to-lug length for me. They told me to go visit a boutique, but of course there isn't one within 100 miles of where I live. :roll:
> However, they were able to tell me that the lug width is 18mm, with a 16mm clasp.


I'm going to update my own post because I saw this watch on a site (not sure if I can link to it but I'll try:
https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/product/97882/28360767/). They have the lug width listed as 20mm.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## upupa epops

From a recent interview with the IWC CEO, Georges Kern. I've said it before on this thread, they're leaning towards women with the 36mm Pilot.

IWC's Georges Kern on the Swiss watch crisis and film star aspirations.
_

*TB: **It's quite a surprise to see you introduce pilot's watches aimed at women this year. Four years ago, for its last pilot's collection, IWC focused its communication mainly on its male customers. So what has changed?*

GK: As a brand, you have to keep evolving. Back in 2012, we defined IWC as a "sports elegant" brand, but we've put a bigger emphasis on the elegance - now we're "elegant sports". What that means is when you look at all our new pilot's watches, for instance, they are more polished, less aggressive. Introducing women's products has been a huge development for us, but its part of the evolution, and it's been successful. IWC has always been offering watches for women. As a first major push targeting also female audiences in recent years we launched the Portofino 37-millimetre collection in 2014._


----------



## roseskunk

I really dislike when manufacturers say that a certain watch is sized for a woman. 36mm never used to be considered small; both the Mark 12 and the 1016 Explorer were 36mm and I'd own and wear either of those in a heartbeat. I have an 8" wrist, and my Mark 16 fits perfectly. The older I get, the less I care for watches that are more than 42mm... I have a PO at 45mm and I'd much prefer a smaller one. Get the watch you want, and that fits your wrist and personality. The 3706 chrono (which I also own) is a different beast than a Mark. It's 39mm, but is quite thick. The Mark I forget I'm wearing, but the 3706, never. Also, my chrono is headed back for repairs, again... more hands, more issues. Keep it simple!


----------



## Guest

Love the colour, dislike the size. IMO - Pilot watch - you got make it at least 39mm-44mm


----------



## nicedream

luxtime.com said:


> Love the colour, dislike the size. IMO - Pilot watch - you got make it at least 39mm-44mm


It's not as if there is shortage of pilot watches in that size range, including from IWC.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Achtungz

OP did you end up getting a new watch?


----------



## korneevy

So much for "engineered for men" haha. They better start looking for a new slogan


----------



## drhr

Headed for it, already strapped it on at Tourneau and it's fine for (I've owned a buncha 34 - 37mm stuff so no biggie, no pun), gorgeous blue dial with that tiered look, movement? don't much care as long as it works, waiting for answer from my grey guy . . .


----------



## Pun

Hi. If this watch has fascinated drhr; the watch must be amazing. I'll wait to read his opinion. Meanwhile I bought an Oris diver Carl Braesher bronze watch after posting this thread as my AD had not yet got this Pilot watch for me to try on.


----------



## gmtseahawk

Any idea what the lug to lug is on this watch? Local AD does not have one.


----------



## ndelvall

Love this timepiece, awesome watch.


----------



## cadomniel

I like the grey dial version but really on an a limited watch budget...for the same $$$ as buying one of these on grey market I could get a Rolex OP which is probably what I will do.


----------



## Prahasaurus

cufflinkcraze said:


> A modern pilot needs to be 42mm at the least.


Completely disagree. But 36mm for a proper pilot does seem too small. However, anything over 39mm is completely fine. Check out the Breguet XX, at 39mm:


----------



## mpalmer

Gunnar_917 said:


> It depends on your point of view.
> 
> A neutral looking at IWC from old to new will probably pick a newer one because of it looks more Schmick. The older ones however have a lot more quirks and charm in their design.
> 
> To put it as an analogy it's like getting a six pack from doing what you love vs getting a 'Hollywood' six pack. The former isn't as nice but you get it from doing the activities you love (ie practical, functional) and eating what you like in moderation. The latter looks more polished but involves a gruelling diet and exercise routine to fit a mould.


I was lost for a minute with your analogy. The type of six pack I can relate to picking up only involves some spare change... ;-)


----------



## mpalmer

I think any IWC that you buy will be a solid dependable enjoyable watch if you like the watch aesthetics. Value for money spent compared to other watches out there is more questionable, but then, mechanical watches are largely luxury items that don't have to make practical sense.


----------



## tar6

In my opinion vintage Markxii would be best.


----------



## Gunnar_917

mpalmer said:


> I was lost for a minute with your analogy. The type of six pack I can relate to picking up only involves some spare change... ;-)


Haha I think my subsequent post clarified my analogy a bit better (ie iWC were cool before because they achieved it doing what they enjoyed).


----------



## Ramos84

vintageguy said:


> my vintage MarkXII. this one is the best because of its JLC movement. it can be found for the price or less than the MK18.


Would love to own one. Haven't seen any pop up for sale in a while now...

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## netwatch

Gorgeous timepiece! I'm also looking into getting XII, however, i worry it could be too small? I have omega dynamic 36.5 and love the size of it!!


----------



## drhr

Just in today, size a non issue as I've owned many 34 - 37 mm watches satisfactorily in the past . . . was a bit leery of the look of IWC's bracelet but that has proven to be a false fear, and dang the blue hue doesn't disappoint!!!


----------



## TJMike

drhr said:


> Just in today, size a non issue as I've owned many 34 - 37 mm watches satisfactorily in the past . . . was a bit leery of the look of IWC's bracelet but that has proven to be a false fear, and dang the blue hue doesn't disappoint!!!


Congratulations! Glad that your bracelet fears were unfounded. Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

drhr said:


> Just in today, size a non issue as I've owned many 34 - 37 mm watches satisfactorily in the past . . . was a bit leery of the look of IWC's bracelet but that has proven to be a false fear, and dang the blue hue doesn't disappoint!!!


That's killer! I love the proportions of the 36mm and think the blue dial looks choice on the bracelet.

Congrats on your new IWC!


----------



## drhr

soaking.fused said:


> That's killer! I love the proportions of the 36mm and think the blue dial looks choice on the bracelet.
> 
> Congrats on your new IWC!


Thanks soak, sorry I missed your compliment and yep I love everything about this shiny new thing!!!


----------



## soaking.fused

drhr said:


> Thanks soak, sorry I missed your compliment and yep I love everything about this shiny new thing!!!


Totally cool.  
Blue dials (to me) look utterly amazing against Stainless Steel. And this one's no different! Looks choice with the matching silver hands against the polished bits of bracelet and case. The white needle matches the arabics, date wheel nicely. Super clean.

I think it's a verrrry special release.


----------



## RossFraney

I don't think its an issue of loosing their image, they haven't imo, but they have definitely started to use more controversial movements. That of course comes with positives as well as the negative connotations surrounding non in-house.


----------



## Reyken

Hey congrats on this cool piece!

I stumbled across your thread because I am looking for info/pictures too.. small wrists and I long for an IWC and as I found out there is a 36mm model wow!

Could you please post some more pictures, like in the sunlight, inside and so on too see the sunburst effect 

How does it wear until now? Still happy? were you afraid of "only" 6bar water resistance? I think it should be sufficient for an everyday watch and well - in 99,9% I know when I am going for a swim.

More pictures and or any info would be awesome as I would really like to pull the trigger but can´t decide on which dial colour hehe


----------



## drhr

Reyken here's a few more pics of my watch, I love it and wear it have been wearing it daily almost exclusively, everything about it fascinates me, size is perfect for my wrist and the blue dial is killer. I recently changed out the bracelet for a blue strap I have and I like it a lot too, can't go wrong imo . . .


----------



## Reyken

Oh great! Thanks a lot!  It really looks stunning in every condition!!
I fear I really have to get one, the size is perfect and the bracelet and .. awww great watch!


----------



## Reyken

Just returned from the AD and what can I say?! I ordered the blue one 

I am still trembling a bit since it is my first IWC and the first one I can imagine to be a lifelong companion.
I am a WIS for about four years now and flipped a lot of watches and now all this experience lead to this watch ..the only worries I have left- was blue the right choice? The grey dial was a close second.
most because gray is not seen very often and blue..well, it is very hard to do a blue dial which I like hehe, the pictures are really cool and well..man I hope it was the correct choice  
ordered the bracelet on top.
5 weeks they said.
really excited


----------



## drhr

Reyken said:


> Just returned from the AD and what can I say?! I ordered the blue one
> 
> I am still trembling a bit since it is my first IWC and the first one I can imagine to be a lifelong companion.
> I am a WIS for about four years now and flipped a lot of watches and now all this experience lead to this watch ..the only worries I have left- was blue the right choice? The grey dial was a close second.
> most because gray is not seen very often and blue..well, it is very hard to do a blue dial which I like hehe, the pictures are really cool and well..man I hope it was the correct choice
> ordered the bracelet on top.
> 5 weeks they said.
> really excited


Hey congrats Reyken, I can feel the happy emotion in/from your words! I understand the dial color quandary, especially with the grey also looking so nice. Actually, I've thought more than once about adding the grey one too but have been able to resist the temptation so far :think:


----------



## soaking.fused

Reyken said:


> Just returned from the AD and what can I say?! I ordered the blue one
> 
> I am still trembling a bit since it is my first IWC and the first one I can imagine to be a lifelong companion.
> I am a WIS for about four years now and flipped a lot of watches and now all this experience lead to this watch ..the only worries I have left- was blue the right choice? The grey dial was a close second.
> most because gray is not seen very often and blue..well, it is very hard to do a blue dial which I like hehe, the pictures are really cool and well..man I hope it was the correct choice
> ordered the bracelet on top.
> 5 weeks they said.
> really excited


Good for you! DRHR's pics are superb and am glad he could post them to help in your decision.

Congrats on the new pickup.


----------



## Reyken

Thank you! Will post pics as soon as it arrives or if I find the time write a little review


----------



## Reyken

So, after a long wait it arrived and what can I say? I am blown away - this watch is awesomeness in its purest form 

I had quite a few watches within the last years, from Invicta to Grand Seiko (like 50-60 in total) but this one is without any question in the top 3 if not the number 1 (may be the honeymoon Phase but I do not think so- it IS that good)

The case, the finish, the dial, the bracelet (the bracelet!! oh my, what a work of art!) the size! 
The bracelet that does not taper but is 18mm from lug to clasp (more presence that way)
Everything is perfect! Everything? ah well.. ok, the clasp, as beautiful as it is, it lacks a microadjustment of some sort. 
and the Lume.. only the triangle at 12 and the hands are lumed (but those can be seen throughout the night) .. a whole lumed dial would have been nicer imho (but well - in 20 years the dial will still look crisp and clear and not faded..so, matter of personal taste I guess)

My advice? Go out and get yourself an IWC. period.


----------



## soaking.fused

Looks amazing on your wrist.

It is really cool that IWC makes a 36mm Flieger and that it's sooo handsome. 

Congrats on your new pilot!


----------



## chrispyftw

Great looking watch, I do think the 36mm is too small. Wish it came in black so my lady could have a matching pilot 36 to match my pilot chrono.


----------



## TechGuyJ

Reyken said:


> So, after a long wait it arrived and what can I say? I am blown away - this watch is awesomeness in its purest form
> 
> I had quite a few watches within the last years, from Invicta to Grand Seiko (like 50-60 in total) but this one is without any question in the top 3 if not the number 1 (may be the honeymoon Phase but I do not think so- it IS that good)
> 
> The case, the finish, the dial, the bracelet (the bracelet!! oh my, what a work of art!) the size!
> The bracelet that does not taper but is 18mm from lug to clasp (more presence that way)
> Everything is perfect! Everything? ah well.. ok, the clasp, as beautiful as it is, it lacks a microadjustment of some sort.
> and the Lume.. only the triangle at 12 and the hands are lumed (but those can be seen throughout the night) .. a whole lumed dial would have been nicer imho (but well - in 20 years the dial will still look crisp and clear and not faded..so, matter of personal taste I guess)
> 
> My advice? Go out and get yourself an IWC. period.
> 
> View attachment 12591587
> 
> 
> View attachment 12591589


Congrats! And I couldn't agree more! I have a 7" wrist and the 40mm LPP Mark XVIII. I've had it since July 2017 and am still very much in love with it! The 40mm bracelet does have a micro adjust clasp. But the watch is just perfect. Size, bracelet (LOVE it!), lume, adjustable clasp, and that blue dial - it's the best blue dial on ANY watch I've ever looked at (Omega, Rolex, JLC, Tag, etc etc). It's my every day watch, because I can't stand to leave the house and not be able to look at it!

Enjoy it, it is a beautiful and versatile piece!

Jason



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kertong

I recently discovered the pilot 36 - and despite already having an iwc mark xviii (a standard black one and a 'heritage' titanium cased model); the size was perfect and I had to have it!

Mixed it up by going for the grey dial on a bracelet; the size is absolutely perfect for my stick wrists, but dang - the beautiful shots of the blue dial makes me wish I had opted for one of those instead!! wandering eye syndrome.. good for variety, bad for wallet.


----------



## dantan

I saw these Watches today whilst looking at some Watches. 

The blue 36mm Pilot is stunning with the blue Santoni leather strap. 

I just wish that IWC manufactures this Watch without a date feature.


----------



## Pun

Achtungz said:


> OP did you end up getting a new watch?


Sorry friend for replying after a year. I kept searching for a simple dial watch of a smaller size. Basel 2017 came and Omega introduced 60th Anniversary editions. I liked their Railmaster the best. I waited for another 10 months and recently bought a 60th Anniversary Railmaster watch 38 mm size that feels much smaller than that. I great watch indeed. The honeymoon is still on.... 
I can't post a wrist shot as my attachment uploading limit is over!! I don't know how to delete previous photos.


----------



## dantan

I also cannot seem to post any photos now!


----------



## taifighter

36mm is a good traditional size, if you want it to slip under anything. However depending on how large you are, it might look strange.


----------



## Pun

dantan said:


> I also cannot seem to post any photos now!


Perhaps this website is either undergoing some maintenance or is facing some issues that need to be addressed ASAP.

Moderators may please intervene and help us so that we keep enjoying our hobby uninterruptedly.


----------



## Pun

Bhakt said:


> Perhaps this website is either undergoing some maintenance or is facing some issues that need to be addressed ASAP.
> 
> Moderators may please intervene and help us so that we keep enjoying our hobby uninterruptedly.


Dan, have to got access to upload files? I am still unable to post any attachment. I started a new thread at Public Forum so that it comes to the notice of the administrator and I will get a proper response, but it was shifted to 'cafe' where nobody cared to respond yet.


----------



## nicedream

drhr said:


> Reyken here's a few more pics of my watch, I love it and wear it have been wearing it daily almost exclusively, everything about it fascinates me, size is perfect for my wrist and the blue dial is killer. I recently changed out the bracelet for a blue strap I have and I like it a lot too, can't go wrong imo . . .


What blue strap is that and/or how thick is it? 
This watch has somewhat long lugs, and I really like how this strap prevents them from sticking out too far past the leather (unlike the IWC/Santoni strap)


----------



## drhr

nicedream said:


> What blue strap is that and/or how thick is it?
> This watch has somewhat long lugs, and I really like how this strap prevents them from sticking out too far past the leather (unlike the IWC/Santoni strap)


It's a calfskin strap that I took from my Zeitwinkel watch, thick and heavy, will last maybe longer than the watch imo . . .


----------



## dantan

Pun, I am guessing that you did not end up purchasing one of these?


----------



## Pun

dantan said:


> Pun, I am guessing that you did not end up purchasing one of these?


No dear. I didn't purchase any of the IWC yet.

I am really looking for a good condition IWC watch with "International Watch Co." written on it's dial instead of, to me, a bland IWC. I don't know if and when I will get that watch. I would rather wait.....

I may get a new IWC with *that *as there is a huge rush for taking out *EXACT* vintage watches by the Swiss brands lately. I am hopeful this year, being 150th Anniversary year for the Brand.


----------



## ricksname

Sorry to dig this thread up after all this time! I’ve been looking to invest in a long-term companion of a watch, and after much consideration I find the Pilot 36 at the top of my list! Since previous discussions, a matte black dial, brushed case version has been released. This would be the one for me. How are the purchasers enjoying their watches? Still in use? Still looking sharp? Anything I need to look out for?

Thanks a lot!


----------

